# lumber identification



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've seen a website before that is part of an association of lumber or hardwoods, they have pages that help identify lumber. 
I have some lumber that a guy who owns his own saw mill gave me. He called it black gum, another guy that i know calls it red gum. It looks alot like black walnut, but tighter grain, and crazy swirl patterns.
It's not a real hard wood though, i can dent it with my fingernail.
If anyone know this website, please let me know. Maybe this time i'll remember to bookmark it.
thanks


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

Don't know about an association of hardwoods but the following site is excellent.

hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Joey. Post a picture of the wood please.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

It's the heart of a sweetgum, didn't know it, but the heart of the sweet gum is called red gum. 
Thanks leon. that was what i needed.


----------

